# New owner of German Shepard! Any pointers on training the pups??



## luisenrique (Feb 1, 2012)

I just bought two pups. 
I have never been an owner to a german shepard, or any big dog breed.
Ive only ever had small dogs.
The reason we picked these dogs up because I heard they were great guards.
and we just moved into a new house in a not so nice neighborhood so my dad wants these dogs to grow to be good guard dogs and as well as having them in the house, and not just outside. 
So any pointers on how to training these dogs to be good house pets and guard dogs?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

welcome- um where to start?
First, unfortunately, getting two puppies at once is not a good idea:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html#post2286074

Second, a gun and an alarm system are a much better option for living in a bad neighborhood! 

Third, actually training for personal protection takes A LOT of work! The dogs, when the get older, will likely bark at people and scare most people that come to your house, but personal protection training takes a lot of time and skill- not something you could probably do on your own, especially as a first time owner. 

Very important- take one of the dogs back to the breeder. Take the dog you keep to training classes, socialize him/her like crazy! You don't want a fearful dog that has never left the house- you want a dog that is properly socialized to use their discretion on what is and is not a threat.

Oh and they are a herding breed, hence the spelling shepHERD


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with Mikko. What breeder let you buy two pups at the same time? Big potential for the pups to bond with each other and not you, big potential for aggression as they grow, big potential for lots of money and heartache as they age. I'd see if you can return one to the breeder.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I agree with the above. One gsd pup is a riot in itself. Can be very challenging at times. As for words of advice. Patience. That will get you far. And be stern. Do your best to correct bad behaviors as a pup such as jumping early on so its not an issue when it is full grown. 
Also. Food wise. Please do some research in what you feed. I would steer clear of any grocery store brand such as ole roy or even purina. Especially science diet. Very pricey for low quality. Look for ingrediants. Stay away of has animal fat (not if it says a specific animal, just when broad. Not telling what kind of animal) stay clear of by products. Meats in meal form are already processed so it does not include water weight so it has higher nutrition values in the kibble. Also corn is not natural to a dogs diet. I would stay away from that. Its a low cost filler to make more food with less quality. Any questions pm me. I hope all goes well with the pups. Please keep us updated.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Read this section Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

and above advice. I would try to return the pups and put a bit more thought into bringing a dog into your life.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

like you i've never owned a german shepard. if they're
like German Shepherds you have your work cut out
for you because you have 2 pups. did you buy these
pups from a reputable breeder? it will be much easier
for you to train 1 pup. after the 1st pup is trained
and socialized then think about getting another pup.
enroll in a puppy class and then find a trainer (private
lessons) or a group class.




luisenrique said:


> I just bought two pups.
> I have never been an owner to a german shepard,


----------



## luisenrique (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for everybody who provided some sort of advice on this, and not criticism on what buying two pups at the same time entails. I came onto this forum for tips on raising and training two pups, not how to return one and raise the other. 

I have made the decision to keep both of them. But I will take the advice stated on some of the links that those helpful individuals have provided me with and begin to raise them separately as soon as possible. I have a decent size house and a pretty big yard, so I don't believe that the separation will be an issue. They both will get enough room to do each of their activities separately. 
Thank you all, once again.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a clip from a great website, Diamondsintheruff.com-- I'd check them out for great training tips!

*Double Trouble?
** or Double Fun?* 
_*While raising two puppies together might seem like a fabulous idea, it isn't always.*_
_*Yes, they are never alone, they always have someone to play with, they have someone to wrestle with that isn't you, so you aren't the brunt of their puppy teeth as often. *_
_*But ... it's a lot more work and much more time consuming!*_








photo of Stevie and Ben, courtesy of student Dan McCann​ *Double the poop, double the food bill, double the veterinary bills. *
What one doesn't get into, the other one will! While at first it might seem that they will keep each other entertained so you won't have to be so diligent, your job as supervising puppy parent is double duty! 
*They must learn how to be alone. Take extra pains to choreograph solo socialization opportunites for each pup alone.* 
Take turns providing separate car rides, separate trips to the park, separate rich socialization ops with people and other dogs, separate classes. It is essential that they learn to be comfortable being left behind and confident going out alone. These one-at-a-time outings will need to continue well beyond their first birthdays in order for them to establish a confident working relationship with you in each other's absence.
*Their bond is strong - to each other. 
*Unless you make it a point to become the most important thing in their lives, they may become more important to each other than to you. While you are at work, they spend the majority of every day with each other and only a tiny fragment with you. They are joined at the hip. They may become "dog-dogs" instead of "people-dogs".
*They choose each other, instead of you.* 
They may depend more on each other and less on you for interesting activities and playtime. When they are bored they will look to each other for entertainment, instead of to you. 
*You may think that you have to divide your time in half, when in actuality you will multiply your training time by THREE.* 
You must train each pup separately AND provide training sessions working them together so they learn to take turns and listen for commands directed at them specifically. You will have to be conscious that, no matter how hard you try not to, you may spend more training time with the "easier" puppy - so the behavior and training of the more difficult puppy deteriorates even further. They will also teach each other things you hoped neither pup would ever learn!
*They find confidence in each other instead of you.* 
If the higher status puppy takes off, the lower status pup will follow his lead. If one becomes alarmed the other will, also. If the higher status pup is supicious of people, the lower status pup may believe there is something to fear. If one is inclined to be a barker, and goes off at every little thing, it will trigger the other. Pack mentality abounds!
*Having each other doesn't teach them how to get along with dogs outside the family.*
Just because I had a brother doesn't mean I knew how to get along with new kids on the school playground. If one puppy is a bully and the other a softie, the bully may exercise this attitude with every dog he meets, while the softer pup may never learn self confidence - or her confidence may be false, relying on the other puppy to tell her if it's safe and allowing him to run interference. They need to meet other dogs on their own.
*Living in the shadow of their sibling, they never have a chance to grow into the great dog they could have been. *
You will need to be alert to each pup's strengths and weaknesses, their talents and interests and appreciate and cultivate the great dog they are meant to be.

*Some tips to make raising two puppies a successful adventure:*


The pups should sleep separately, in separate crates and eat from separate bowls, no trading allowed!
They should attend separate training classes - or failing that, work on opposite sides of the room.
They should go on separate outings, experience the world without the support of the other and learn to look to you for security and leadership.
Be the source of the "best" games and activities.
Establish a rich and deep relationship with each pup as an individual.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

I know you dont want negativity. I heard the same things.
I am only commenting because of personal experience.
Everything said before me is 100% true
I brought 2 boys home. First time pup owner. 
Same mentality. Same hopes.
I quickly realized how difficult it was and will be for years to come.
After 2 weeks i HAD to give one back to the breeder. And u will know why shortly if you have a heart like me and want them inside the house with you-because dogs dont belong outside even if there is 2.
The same night, it felt better because only then i was able to give the pup the proper INDIVIDUAL attention and care he needed. They would compete for everything for food for toys for attention. And they were 8 weeks. Imagine later down the road.
Its true, if not done correctly, one if not both will sadly grow up with socialization and developmental issues and their bond will be stronger than anything and/or even you. 

Dont get me wrong. Not to say that it is impossible to overcome.
BUT u must have nothing going on in your life. You must have every single moment available to them. You must devote 247 to raising them the correct way. Now there is no right or wrong way to raise a pup but there are the guidelines but for 2...the prev post tell you everything in a nutshell.

If you are truely PREPARED (i honestly wasnt-as much as i thought i was) to do all that then good luck.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly it was just very stressful to hear and see. They would constantly fight or play whatever ppl called it. It still was not pleasant. And even until now. Months later. I really wonder "how was i ever going to give this much love and CARE and attention to 2"
I am not suggesting that you will do or wont do anything but i know how easily things are forgotten when they are together and not really bothering you or they keep eachother entertained.
I know exactly what youre going through and i personlly found it way to stressful and it is not fun at that point. All of which was because i wasnt prepared? Probably.
Bottom line. That second pup should not have come home with me and i felt so awful to have put that little guy through that. I still do. I felt so terrible A-to have brought 2 home because i realize i simply could not handle 2 and B-now i had to give one back and hes been with me for 2 weeks and now he has to go back leave his bro.

And you may think you are prepared but wait a little longer. I am not sure how long u have had them but i can relate lol and the aftermath with ONE-omg i can relate. Just like the rest here can relate. And in all fairness, you posted for advice and that is what you got. From ppl who know what they are talking about no less. They are only trying to help you. After all, you came on here for help. The type of help doesnt matter because you honestly have to consider the whole picture not just the parts you want and get upset about the other parts ppl are trying to inform you about.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember when Taz was a pup, I had to let him put away for a few hours a day. I had to check him a few times to see if he was really a dog or a beaver lol He chewed half of my bedroom apart and the wood going around the door "just in a few hours' I couldnt imagine two of them working together....I wouldnt of had a house left. I definitly recomend crate training them in seperate crates in seperate rooms "especially at night. After a while you will know when to leave the door open on the crates, and then put the crates away for good. definitly socialize them like crazy!!!! good luck to you I think it could be done, but its going to be a tough first 6-9 months to say the least


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I once got two puppies within a week of each other..they weren't german shepherds but oh what a handful. One ate the bed and any cable wires available, the other peed everywhere...it was a nightmare I did stick it out because in my head I figured I started something and I would finish it. That was years ago. I recently got my first german shepherd puppy and I could not imagine having 2 of her. She doesn't stop, very very very active My next oldest dog just turned two when I got her, so he's still quite playful. I'm not going to advise that you bring one back because I wouldn't do that myself, but be very prepared to spend lots of time on them, have lots of patience, and money...because obedience school and any other training is not cheap--as I have found Good Luck on your new adventure!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> like you i've never owned a german shepard. if they're
> like German Shepherds you have your work cut out
> for you because you have 2 pups. did you buy these
> pups from a reputable breeder? it will be much easier
> ...


I have always wanted a german shepard, but am unfortunately stuck with a German Shepherd Dog. Woe is I.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jen&Bear....thank you for sharing your experience. I hope luisenrique will take it to heart! Welcome luisenrique, I hope you stay her so your dogs are raised/trained and fed how the breed should be. So much info on all and its free! So take it for what it's worth and do the best you can by your dogs. I look forward to pic's


----------

